# Ü30-Gruppe sucht Verstärkung!



## Cataluna (27. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind ein kleiner Stamm von alteingesessenen Spieler auf Blackhand (Horde), die einen Spieler (DD mit ein bisschen Gear) zur Unterstützung , für Mythische + Ini's ohne großen Druck, aber kontinuierlichem Erfolg, suchen. Wir spielen unter der Woche abends ca. ab 20:30 - max. 23:00 Uhr. Am Wochenende ist auch mal mehr Zeit für das Spiel/Ini's übrig. Damit möchten wir einen Spieler ansprechen, der in einem ähnlichen Zeitrahmen spielt. Unser Altersdurchschnitt ist etwas über 40+ daher würde ein mittleres Alter gut passen. Wir kommunizieren ausschliesslich über TS, da schreiben und gleichzeitig spielen nicht so unser Ding ist. Einen Gildenbeitritt ist nicht Vorraussetzung! Wir wünschen uns ausschliesslich einen netten Spieler, dem es Spass macht in kleiner Runde kleine Erfolge zu erzielen, der die TS- Runde bereichert wenn wir die magische 5 (durch Job/Familie etc.) nicht voll bekommen um eine Ini zu spielen.

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, der soll sich hier melden oder einen Post auf der HP www.wowgilden.net/sonnenseite hinterlassen.


----------

